# Jobs in Greece with law degee



## sallychantel (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, I am was just wondering what jobs you can do in Greece with a UK law degree (can be english or greek speaking jobs)? For example, do the have any type of graduate schemes? Thanks


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

sallychantel said:


> Hi, I am was just wondering what jobs you can do in Greece with a UK law degree (can be english or greek speaking jobs)? For example, do the have any type of graduate schemes? Thanks


I believe that practicing Law in Greece is currently one of those closed shop activities which the Government is being forced to open up. So at the moment I believe it will be challenging to find a suitable position. I have a friend in Athens who recently started a new senior position and advertised for a Secretary. He received so many applications( in the thousands) that it crashed the servers. Many people who applied were overqualified for the position. Finding any position today will be challenging.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

sallychantel said:


> Hi, I am was just wondering what jobs you can do in Greece with a UK law degree (can be english or greek speaking jobs)? For example, do the have any type of graduate schemes? Thanks


With ur degree u can do any job in Greece ... From being a waiter to cleaning, etc. No Greek language required also. 

Good luck!


----------

